# beach day out (with pictures)



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

bailey and i belong to the sea now.

bailey went to the beach for the first time ever today. as to be expected by a dog friendly beach, there were hundreds of dogs. It was about a three hour drive to get there, and bailey did have small reactions (mostly barking, no lunging) to the first few dogs. he was told to heel, and leave it, and corrected for ignoring me. Within ten minutes or so, he was walking past several dogs only a few feet away without the need for a correction. My family went to one side of the beach and i went to the dog side for the first hour or so. I can’t explain how worried i was at first, because it looked like i had just arrived at a dog park, but i remembered not to stress out. He didn’t have any reactions to any of the hundred or so dogs that were there after the first ten minutes. some dogs he looked at, was told to leave it (and corrected if he ignored, like usual), others he didn’t care about at all. All the dog owners were very respectful, and i didn’t feel worried about any of the dogs at all. everyone kept to themselves.

i’m really happy with him. he did great


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Awesome pics! Good boy Bailey 😄


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Awesome pictures! Bailey is doing so well


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Yay beach dog Bailey!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Fantastic! He is such a good looking dog. Congrats to you both enjoying the good life. I think the beach is my favorite place. Love watching the dogs swim. I don't even mind all the sand we take with us..... much 🙂


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Good boy handsome Bailey! We took Buffy to the beach a couple weeks ago, she was so happy to dig into the sand like Bailey,lol


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Zeppy said:


> Awesome pics! Good boy Bailey 😄


thank you! 


NadDog24 said:


> Awesome pictures! Bailey is doing so well


thank you! he is - i’m really proud of him 


WNGD said:


> Yay beach dog Bailey!


definitely a favourite of his now!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Apex1 said:


> Fantastic! He is such a good looking dog. Congrats to you both enjoying the good life. I think the beach is my favorite place. Love watching the dogs swim. I don't even mind all the sand we take with us..... much 🙂


thank you! bailey didn’t get to swim much because i haven’t bought him a life jacket and i don’t trust him to know what he’s doing (this was a spontaneous trip), but i definitely want to go swimming with him soon!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

3ymum said:


> Good boy handsome Bailey! We took Buffy to the beach a couple weeks ago, she was so happy to dig into the sand like Bailey,lol


thank you!! the whole beach was fascinated with how much fun he was having digging up all the sand 😂


----------



## PuppyToys (8 mo ago)

That good boy has some good looking color to him.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Great day! Love the pictures.


----------



## RosiesPaw (8 mo ago)

hey that's a great day, huh? All the beaches here are pretty dog friendly so we go often. I prefer rainy days because there's less dogs. yesterday there was 7 unleashed dogs. big old malamute and year old or so husky. I was waiting for chaos but they were surprising well controlled by voice command and didn't bother with us. I've got her on a 15ft or so lead for the beach and it's great. the beaches here have really massive rock formations and cliffsides that she gets to climb with me. such a great place to walk a mile and tire her out!


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

my mum just sent me this video from the beach 
*ignore her chatter


----------



## Crazy shep (9 mo ago)

Good times!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Good job! That’s a very busy situation and you both handled it well


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

“She’s the handler, we call her...”😂
Hey, you are in London?
I’m going to be there for a few days at the end of the month.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> “She’s the handler, we call her...”😂
> Hey, you are in London?
> I’m going to be there for a few days at the end of the month.


it’s my mum trying to justify why i’ve got the dog because she’s embarrassed aha 😅
yep! we’re in NW


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

If youre In NW London and want to give him some swimming practice, have a look at Canine Aquasplash in Elstree! They have lifejackets and a ramp - you can go in and swim with them.

Juno loves it! 



Sunflowers said:


> I’m going to be there for a few days at the end of the month.


Ooh, whereabouts are you staying? Holiday or work?


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

Katiebob said:


> If youre In NW London and want to give him some swimming practice, have a look at Canine Aquasplash in Elstree! They have lifejackets and a ramp - you can go in and swim with them.
> 
> Juno loves it!


Oh awesome! that’s not far from us at all!


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Amazing! good job to you a Bailey, beautiful photos 😊


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pictures, love watching dogs enjoy the water.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The bay or quiet water a great place to go to get dogs used to the water. My dogs followed me into the water I did not force them walked along the beach and first then walked in. Luna took some time getting used to the water she prefers the bay. Beaches are a favorite so many experiences and exposure to so many different things great for dogs - with all the big crowds still able to find some space all at the same time having fun and being in ones element. Concerts, low flying helicopters, drones, screaming kids of all ages, dogs, live music, swimming, wildlife deer, birds, horses, someone caught a giant sting Ray and let it go. Last at the beach there was someone playing the bag pipes on the beach in full garb careful not to step on people as he played walking around the beach. It’s great when the dogs enjoy it all just as much it’s hard not to see the giant smiles on their faces.


----------

